# My therapist thinks our sessions are BAD



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

My therapists told me today she thinks our sessions are making me worse. She believes that our sessions are putting a lot of pressure on me to get better overnight and that I would to better without the pressure. 

She thinks we should stop therapy all together. So basically today was our last session.

I'm a bit shocked because going in today I didn't know that it was going to be our last session, so it feels a bit abrupt. Like, at the same I know therapy isn't working. She's the FOURTH therapist I've seen and it has all had absolutely no effect on me. 

I'm genuinely thinking electro shock is worth trying out.


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

Christina123 said:


> My therapists told me today she thinks our sessions are making me worse. She believes that our sessions are putting a lot of pressure on me to get better overnight and that I would to better without the pressure.
> 
> She thinks we should stop therapy all together. So basically today was our last session.
> 
> ...


my therapists told me ive been seen her for this long and havent gone out or got better,and told me she dosnt think its helping..and was trying to get rid of me as a patient...so i just dont go anymore..its better for the both of us..she made me feel like i was wasting her time! and well i didnt like her anyway!!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

R91 said:


> It is not okay for a therapist to do this. She should have given you at LEAST one session's notice so that you are able to wrap things up and find a new form of support in the meantime. She should have also offerred referrals and should have asked you what you think about the therapy as well.
> 
> It sounds like this particular therapy relationship has come to an end. To be honest I wouldn't even want to go back to therapy at ALL if a therapist treated me like that.. but of course, I'm going to advise you to take a break and try again. Because that's what I would do... eventually. This time, maybe you could set some more realistic, short term goals for yourself, and try therapy every 2 weeks instead of every week. You should feel less pressure.
> 
> ...


Hi

I was in CBT. I do feel like it ended really abruptly and that I had no closure. Like I feel abandonded in a way by my therapist. I definitely feel some hostility towards her. I did feel a bit like she blamed me for my lack of progress. She said it seemed to just go around in circles. She is right of course, but it felt a little hard to hear.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what the hell?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol, I feel that my therapist is kinda like your's. Doesn't think what she's doing is helpful but at the same time not wanting to cut the chord (which is the difference). 

She always sugar coats everything she says to me as well, makes me feel like a right numpty :um So I've taken to trolling her softly - putting just the right amount of sarcasm to some of the stuff that I'm saying so it goes under the radar :b (In my head I'm lolling)


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

R91 said:


> She is not right, and it is not your fault. I think in this situation it is natural to feel hostility towards her - she didn't let you grieve or find closure. I would be so ****ing angry if my therapist did that - so let yourself be angry!
> 
> I understand the feeling of abandonment. You bare your soul to this one person and then they decide it's not working. It's really not fair, but please keep in mind that her opinions are not a reflection on you or the rest of the people in the world. It's just her opinion. It was her opinion it wasn't working. It was her opinion that led her to end the therapy. I am really surprised to hear how unprofessional she was... I am sure she has some good qualities as a therapist, but this is just a little insane. Her opinion is not fact - so just because she blamed you, doesn't mean it was your fault... because it really isn't your fault.
> 
> ...


I'm quite angry at her right now! I know I'm not going back to this creature. I don't know if I'm going to go back to therapy. I have to admit, I'm pretty put off from therapists at the moment...:b

Part of my issues is that I tend to take things very personal and blame myself for everything. I know that dumping me like that was unprofessional, yet my messed up head feels like it deserves it...


----------

